
Patent US9646028B2 – Graph Query Logic – Facebook Inc - lelf
https://patents.google.com/patent/US9646028
======
otterley
(flagged)

This is not a patent. It is an application for a patent, not yet issued, filed
nearly 7 years ago back in 2012.

An issued patent ID is only numbers, currently 7 digits long. Anything
starting with “US” is an application number.

~~~
pnw_hazor
It is a US patent. Issued May 9, 2017

US patent application serial numbers include the year ala:

US 2014/0067850 A1 (application number for this patent)

~~~
otterley
My mistake, sorry!

------
Ericson2314
What won't the patent office accept! It would be funny except for "first to
file".

------
brad0
I’m confused. Did they just patent querying a graph?

~~~
ksaj
Kinda. The first sentence of the first claim greatly reduces the scope,
though:

> one or more graphs associated with a social-networking system

The rest is gobbledigook that would take too long to grok (for me anyway). It
is some sort of interactive user query, I think.

In any case, at least it isn't so broad that it means just any graph.

